# WTB Multi Mounts and Dirt Drop bars



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Anyone have a photo of WTB Multi mounts (mounts XT Thumbies to drop bars?) installed an a Dirt Drop bar? Trying to wrap my head around how the set up looks/works before buying off the 'Bay.

Or are the Kelly take-offs better?


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

kellys are better and stronger than the diecast wtbs. WTB had 2 or three versions of these. These were the weakest. Broke 2 sets in the same place. Right where the shifter attached. Plus its not likely you will win the wtbs now that you outed them. Thats if the vultures weren't already circling. Weak or not they are rare. The kellys are close and used chromoly tubing and easy to find road shifters which were longer too. I think kelly went belly up recently too,


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*here are some*

i always thought these worked just fine. never broke any, but the Kelly's do work well ass well.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*another.*

one more.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah...wasn't watching those...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> one more.


nice pics Nate. Where ya been? I got the info you mailed me. thanks.

Ive never heard of the WTBs breaking either and think they work well. Ive never used the Kellys.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

sparrow said:


> Trying to wrap my head around how the set up looks/works before buying off the 'Bay.


Someone's confident. But with that level of confidence, shouldn't you already know every detail about those? Buena suerte :thumbsup:


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

You boys actually have to ride the bikes for to fully test their durability.

















See the problem with the diecast versions was that where the shifter mounted was very thin. My first set cracked in the same spot just from shifting use 
This set broke from my hand hitting it in a get off. WTB knew of the problem and warrantied my first set. I would have upgraded to the better versions at the time but they had already stopped making them. I was happy they had another set of the cast ones and that they were going to warranty them.

They did feel good when they were in one piece.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sparrow said:


> Anyone have a photo of WTB Multi mounts (mounts XT Thumbies to drop bars?) installed an a Dirt Drop bar? Trying to wrap my head around how the set up looks/works before buying off the 'Bay.
> 
> Or are the Kelly take-offs better?


You just upped your competition 20 fold.

Though I'm sure that the major players already have eyes on them though.

The Kelly mounts will be a fraction of the cost of where these WTB's will end up. Welcome to vintage mtb. :thumbsup:


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> nice pics Nate. Where ya been? I got the info you mailed me. thanks.
> 
> hey dave,
> 
> ...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

or you could get the paul thumbies for drop bars and have ultegra barcons on them. it seems like a much lighter solution. unless you need "shifting at the touch of your fingertips."


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Did you win?


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Kelly's it is!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

They work well.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

..... and I got a line on some without Ebay getting in the mix. Plus the roadie shifters are already secured. Do the Kelly's break?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

They are welded tubular steel.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Anyone know if the Kellys are still available? Thay seem to still be up on the site...

I know Kelly is no more...


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

sparrow said:


> Do the Kelly's break?


No, just shift


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> They work well.


Maybe Im not looking at these right, but the ergonomics on these are very different than the WTBs? They dont look easy to use in both directions..


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> They are welded tubular steel.


AWESOME ibis hakkalugi...


----------



## Wissahickon (Feb 9, 2015)

Just saw these on the bay this morning. WTB Shifter Mounts Vintage Mountain Bike Dirt Drop | eBay 
Too rich for me!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Ludicrous.


----------

